# Pdf in jar datei einbinden mit eclipse



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne, wie der Titel schon verratet, eine Jar datei mit Eclipse erstellen, wo nicht nur die .java oder .class Dateien enthalten sollen, sondern auch Pdf Dateien aus anderem Verzeichnis.

Ich weiß zwar wie man eine Jar datei mit eclipse erstellt, aber eben nicht wie man die Pdf datei einbezieht.
Kann jemand bitte helfen?


----------



## Ro0kie (12. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs wenn du in Eclipse dein Projekt expotierst in eine .jar-Datei und diese dann mit Winrar öffenest und die pdf hinein ziehts per Drag and Drop


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

Danke dir Rookie! 
Wow hab mal wieder was cooles gelernt!

Aber wie funktioniert es mit cmd? hab das mal von einem Monat einmal geschaft mit jdk aber ich bekomm das nicht mehr hin. 
Mein problem ist, wie ich das verzeichnis wechseln kann. Mir ist klar das ich das mir cd machen kann, aber ich möchte in das verzeichnis davor wechseln. Wie geht das? Ich komm einfach nicht c:\programme\java rein.


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Definiere "anderes Verzeichnis"? Warum packst du die pdf nicht einfach zum Projekt? (wozu auch immer es gut sein mag)


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

mit anderes Verzeichnis meine ich, dass ich erst java(oder jdk) starten muss um anschließend aus einem ordner ein jar-file zu erstellen. 
Ich muss meine Hauasaufgaben in jar-file abgeben. (Ich weiß auch nicht warum)???:L


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, wie genau versuchst du denn die pdf in die jar zu bekommen und woran scheitert es?

Aber so nebenbei: frag lieber nach, wie das gemeint ist. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass du es irgendwie falsch verstanden hast.


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

Nachfragen brauch ich nicht. Ich mach das schon seit 2 Semestern so.  
Bisher hab ich das immer mit Ubuntu gemacht. Einfach rechtsklick auf Ordner und Jar-Datei erstellen.

Mit Windows hab ich da so meine Probleme. 
Ist das eigentlich richtig, dass ich erst java öffnen muss, damit ich jar-file erstellen kann?
Wenn ja, dann weiß ich nicht wie ich zu dem ordner Java kommen soll.

Wenn ich cmd als Administrator ausführe, dann steht bei mir c:\windows\system32
und ich möchte zu c:\programme\java\...


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Was meinst du denn mit "java öffnen"? Und warum möchtest du zu c:\programme\java?
Schon darüber gelesen, z.B.: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 26.3 Das Archivformat Jar ?


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich in cmd das hier schreiben: jar cvf Dateiname.jar
dann findet cmd den Befehl jar nicht


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Dann ist die PATH Variable nicht gesetzt. Was passiert denn wenn du 
	
	
	
	





```
java -version
```
 eintipps?


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

es kommt 
java version 1.6.0_24 
...


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

und das ganze mit 
	
	
	
	





```
javac
```
? Hast du denn ein jdk installiert?


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich javac -version eingebe dann findet er javac nicht und ja, jdk ist installiert


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Und wie sieht die PATH Variable aus?


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

ups hatte es vergessen. also nun er bei javac -version das hier an: javac 1.6.0_24


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Dann viel spass mit 
	
	
	
	





```
jar
```


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt ein Ordner in ein Jar-file umwandeln möchte, muss ich dann in das entsprechende Verzeichnis navigieren? Wenn ja, nun hab ich den pfad desktop angegeben. Und da möchte ich den befehl jar nutzen. Er erkennt aber den befehl jetzt nicht. Mach ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

chillerStudent hat gesagt.:


> Mach ich irgendwas falsch?



Was *genau* machst du und was *genau* bekommst du als Ausgabe? :bahnhof:


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

Ich gebe folgendes ein:

jar cvf [Dateiname].jar

Ausgabe: jar nicht gefunden


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

und wie sieht die PATH Variable aus?


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

c:\users\name\desktop> jar ....


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Ich meine die Umgebungsvariable, die du vorhin eingestellt hast...
Warum machst du es eigentlich nicht eclipse, wenn du es mit der Konsole nicht hinbekommst? Im 1. Post wolltest du es doch ohnehin mit Eclipse machen


----------



## chillerStudent (12. Mai 2011)

mit eclipse kann ich ja nur die class und die java datein in ein jar file packen aber nicht eine pdf datei.
Ich hab vorhin nur verzeichnis geändert. welche umgebungsvariable kann ich denn nehmen?


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

Let me google that for you
ist die pdf überhaupt in deinem Projekt und in einem Source-Ordner?


----------

